# Criminal record check in Spain



## Linz26

Hi there,
I have recently got a job in the UK but need to get a CBR check from Spain. As I lived in Malaga for the past six years. Does anybody know how I go about this ? As I'm totally lost.

Many thanks in advance 

Lindsay


----------



## Cazzy

I don't think they have such a thing!


----------



## Seb*

Cazzy said:


> I don't think they have such a thing!


It's called a Certificado de Antecedentes Penales and you get it via the Ministerio de Justicia. Usually you can get it in person or even online. Since you are not resident in Spain anymore it's a bit more complicated, but doable (needs passport copies etc). Have a look at their website at Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## Linz26

Thankyou but I do have valid recident paper work for Malaga Spain as I only left a month ago will that make it easier ? Would I be able to get this paper work from the townhall?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Seb* is right, it does exist. The thing is it's not so widely used here, so they don't do a check on teachers for example or on people working with children.
Here's the info about where to get it. You can't get it from the town hall.
Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## lilolil

*criminal reference check malaga*



Linz26 said:


> Hi there,
> I have recently got a job in the UK but need to get a CBR check from Spain. As I lived in Malaga for the past six years. Does anybody know how I go about this ? As I'm totally lost.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Lindsay


hi linz
did you get the criminal reference check done and if so can you help me.i am returning to spain malaga to get it done, any help would be gratefully received thanks:confused2:


----------



## Solwriter

Most UK employers should have the means to do a CRB check on your behalf, by asking you to fill in a form providing details of your UK address and Spain address.
Have a look here....
Applying for a criminal records check : Directgov - Employment

However, in practice, not all employers are willing to do this.

As I work as a temp call centre operator when I'm in the UK, I have to provide my own up to date CRB check for the agency I work for and its a pain, but doable.
For the UK check, I use the link above.
For the Spain check, I usually apply in person at my local Civil Registry Office, as I can get the form immediately, but you can also apply by post or online.
By post it is supposed to take between 3 and 10 working days, but I don't entirely trust that.

Here are some links (in English) which may help

This is the link provided by Pesky, but this one is in english
Criminal Record Certificate - Personal formalities and procedures - Ministry of Justice

This is the link to find your nearest civil registry office to apply in person
Ministry of Justice - Addresses and telephone numbers
(that link is for the Malaga area by the way)

This is the link about how to make a postal application
Criminal Record Certificate - Personal formalities and procedures - Ministry of Justice

If you prefer these links in Spanish, just go to the link that Pesky posted and move on from there.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest

Cat`s on the terrace. Check
Kiddies and doggies subdued for afternoon. Check.
Beer in freezer. Check.
Criminal Records. Englebert, Gypsy Kings, Cliff Richard and anything by Enigma. Check.

Well, someone had to do it...Sincere apologies


----------



## UKinSpain

*Crimianl Record Check In Spain*

Hello Linz26,

please find below a link to our website where you will find some useful information on applying for a criminal record certificate (certifcado de antecedentes penales) issued by the Spanish authorities:

Criminal Records Certificate


Thanks

*UKinSpain*
_The official web site for the british Embassy in Spain_


----------



## Manin_bcn

I require a criminal records certificate (I have been living in Spain for four years) and am travelling to the UK every month for three week nursing care allocations. Why is it that every link I click on for the ministerio de justicia, on here, and Google, says page cannot be found?

I have tried to ascertain whether the website has changed but cannot.

Any suggestions? Thanks... David


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Manin_bcn said:


> I require a criminal records certificate (I have been living in Spain for four years) and am travelling to the UK every month for three week nursing care allocations. Why is it that every link I click on for the ministerio de justicia, on here, and Google, says page cannot be found?
> 
> I have tried to ascertain whether the website has changed but cannot.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks... David


I can't get into them either.
Try this one to get the form. You can only do it on line if you have a digital signature anyway.
http://www.guardiacivil.es/es/servicios/antecedentesgc.html#solacceso


----------



## tonyinspain

Manin_bcn said:


> I require a criminal records certificate (I have been living in Spain for four years) and am travelling to the UK every month for three week nursing care allocations. Why is it that every link I click on for the ministerio de justicia, on here, and Google, says page cannot be found?
> 
> I have tried to ascertain whether the website has changed but cannot.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks... David


Your company in the uk will sort it for you 
You will need a uk and spanish address 
Hope it helps


----------



## gus-lopez

tonyinspain said:


> Your company in the uk will sort it for you
> You will need a uk and spanish address
> Hope it helps


Not a spanish one they won't you have to supply it.
At the memnet from friday 22nd March until Monday 25th March the spanish system is offline .See here;

http://www.mjusticia.gob.es/cs/Satellite

You can normally fill-in online, then download & sign , take to bank & pay 3,62€ & take other two copies to the local office. Here in Murcia it's done while you wait.
For the care work in the UK you need to ensure that you tick box stating Hague Apostille which is what is required for the work. 
For the UK crb normally the care company will apply on your behalf using the company office as an address if you do not have one.
Why is the UK CRB £150 & arrives in 10 days to a fortnight when the Spanish CRB is 3.62€ & is issued on the spot ?


----------



## gus-lopez

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't get into them either.
> Try this one to get the form. You can only do it on line if you have a digital signature anyway.
> http://www.guardiacivil.es/es/servicios/antecedentesgc.html#solacceso


No you don't need a digital sig for Spanish CRB's . System is offline at moment.


----------



## tonyinspain

gus-lopez said:


> Not a spanish one they won't you have to supply it.
> At the memnet from friday 22nd March until Monday 25th March the spanish system is offline .See here;
> 
> http://www.mjusticia.gob.es/cs/Satellite
> 
> You can normally fill-in online, then download & sign , take to bank & pay 3,62 & take other two copies to the local office. Here in Murcia it's done while you wait.
> For the care work in the UK you need to ensure that you tick box stating Hague Apostille which is what is required for the work.
> For the UK crb normally the care company will apply on your behalf using the company office as an address if you do not have one.
> Why is the UK CRB £150 & arrives in 10 days to a fortnight when the Spanish CRB is 3.62 & is issued on the spot ?


Yes gus your right my mistake my oh works in care and she never mentioned living in spain but the company knew of course and it takes 6 to 8 weeks not 10 to 14 days cost was paid by company £45 shes been their 9 yrs and has used a uk address


----------



## gus-lopez

My apologies as well . I meant £50 not £150. My wife does the same & had to have both.


----------

